# Watch me now....



## GeauxLSU (Sep 15, 2006)

This guy was on my driveway at lunch.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 15, 2006)

And when I say he could dance, I mean he had some MOVES!


----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2006)

Very cool pic...thanks for taking an posting!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 15, 2006)

that must be where hollywood gets their ideas for all the aliens in the movies. those things are cool to watch but they give me the willies!!!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 15, 2006)

FERAL ONE said:


> that must be where hollywood gets their ideas for all the aliens in the movies. those things are cool to watch but they give me the willies!!!


But they have such skills!


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 15, 2006)

Nice pictures Phil!!!

I bet the neighbors were thinking... "What in the world is he doing???"


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 15, 2006)

Delton said:


> Nice pictures Phil!!!
> 
> I bet the neighbors were thinking... "What in the world is he doing???"


I bet when I was getting him to 'dance' they most certainly were wondering....


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Sep 15, 2006)

Delton said:


> Nice pictures Phil!!!
> 
> I bet the neighbors were thinking... "What in the world is he doing???"



      I got a visual as soon as I read that. Sorry Phil.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Sep 15, 2006)

looks like he is singing Opera...


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 15, 2006)

letsgohuntin said:


> looks like he is singing Opera...


Yep.  But I kept thinking of this..


----------



## letsgohuntin (Sep 15, 2006)

ya I think you are right


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Sep 15, 2006)

Looks she's ready for his modeling career


----------



## Hoss (Sep 16, 2006)

Nice find and a great photo Phil.  Thanks for sharing em.

Hoss


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 16, 2006)

Those are goodpics! sorry the to hear about the .............well you know...


----------



## CAL (Sep 17, 2006)

That's dangerous stuff there Phil.Old folks would say they will spit in yore eye and you would go blind.


----------



## rip18 (Sep 18, 2006)

Neat pictures!!!!  Great captures!  I bet the neighbors really were wondering!!!!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 18, 2006)

CAL said:


> That's dangerous stuff there Phil.Old folks would say they will spit in yore eye and you would go blind.


Now if I had known that I might have backed off a touch.  They look mean enough to do it!


----------

